# Nasty Wolves or Warbles in Early Season Squirrels



## squirrelchaser (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you guys (and girls) in North Dakota ever get early season squirrels infected with what they call warbles or wolves? I know it's the larvae of the botfly, but I'm wondering if you see them too?

Here are a pic, *but be warned*, it's not pretty:










More pics here: http://www.squirrelhuntingjournal.com/journal-entry-10192013/

I've read online that they don't hurt the meat, but after seeing that, I've got little interest in trying to salvage that squirrel.

squirrelchaser


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm down in Georgia, but I've noticed a lot more wolves the last two years. Early season, anyway. Once it gets around November they all seem to be gone.

And the hides actually heal up really well after those things are gone, you'd think the big holes they leave would ruin the hide, but it's usually just a little stretched and not really noticeable once the fur has grown back in from all the itching.


----------

